# Beckley WV Bi-color adlt F- lovely lady,spayed



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This lovely soft earred lady looks like she's put in a number of faithful years to her owners, and in turn they repay her by having their neighbor take her to the local kill shelter!! The neighbor didn't even know her name to tell them, but did say the owners said she's about 8 yo. And by all indication is already spayed.

Granted I don't know the circumstances of why they got rid of her... but in seeing this sweetheart she looks like she's been well cared for, brushed regularly and hasn't missed too many meals. Not much seems to bother her... she pays no attention to other dogs or cats. Just a big sweet girl who has a wonderful outlook on life and could use to go on a diet  . 

The shelter hasn't put her on their site yet. Being an owner turn-in her hold time is VERY limited. If anyone can help her find a home please call the shelter asap.

*Humane Society of Raleigh County Inc.* 
325 Gray Flats Road 
P. O. Box 115 
Beckley, WV 25802 
Phone: 304-253-8921
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Forruger, you find the cuties! Morning bump for the full figured gal........who doesn't have much time.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Evening BUMP for the pretty lady!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Anja1Blue said:


> Forruger, you find the cuties! Morning bump for the full figured gal........who doesn't have much time.
> ______________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


These lovely girls seem to have a way of finding me....thru the shelter workers!! I'm so hoping this sweetheart will get out of there. The shelter director thinks her owners 'did her dirty' by having the neighbor take her to the shelter! I agree.!!


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Her owners really did her dirty alright.
If there was any way I could possibly take on another I would.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

HOORAY... This big sweetheart got adopted.... actually the neighbors came back and adopted her!!!! Thank goodness for kind hearted people.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, bless those neighbors!


----------

